# PR Medical | Unexpected status on the information letter | Please help



## askmohit (Aug 3, 2013)

My Hospital has uploaded the medical results. Now when I click on Organise your health examinations on my Immiaccount it shows that. Print Information letter.

But when i click on it. It shows the status as follows:
For Me:

501 Medical Examination --- Required
502 Chest X-ray Examination---- Required
707 HIV test -----Referred 

For my Wife:
501 Medical Examination --- Required
502 Chest X-ray Examination---- Incomplete 
707 HIV test -----Referred 

For my child:
501 Medical Examination --- Required

I am not sure why the above status, we have completed our medicals on 24th of feb and hospital confirmed that results are fine.

Still why this status :-(


----------



## askmohit (Aug 3, 2013)

anyone?


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

It means that the hospital is yet to submit the medicals to DIBP. 

If they would have submitted, it would reflect "your case has been submitted to DIBP on dd-mmm-yyyy"

Please speak to your panel physician and ask him to confirm if he has already uploaded the results. I am sure, they might have missed it.


----------



## askmohit (Aug 3, 2013)

snarayan said:


> It means that the hospital is yet to submit the medicals to DIBP.
> 
> If they would have submitted, it would reflect "your case has been submitted to DIBP on dd-mmm-yyyy"
> 
> Please speak to your panel physician and ask him to confirm if he has already uploaded the results. I am sure, they might have missed it.


I just called them and they said every report is fine and they have uploaded everything :-(


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

askmohit said:


> I just called them and they said every report is fine and they have uploaded everything :-(


then no other option than to wait. 

Call up DIBP and confirm if they have received your medicals.


----------



## askmohit (Aug 3, 2013)

snarayan said:


> then no other option than to wait.
> 
> Call up DIBP and confirm if they have received your medicals.


Do you know at which number do we need to call and between what time?


----------



## VincentDo (Nov 12, 2013)

askmohit said:


> I just called them and they said every report is fine and they have uploaded everything :-(


Well, if the status says "the case has been submitted to DIBP...", then Med is fine. I'm quite sure it's accessible by CO. No need to worry. Just need to wait for them to process your application.


----------



## askmohit (Aug 3, 2013)

VincentDo said:


> Well, if the status says "the case has been submitted to DIBP...", then Med is fine. I'm quite sure it's accessible by CO. No need to worry. Just need to wait for them to process your application.



Where can I find the case has been submitted to DIBP or the information sheet?


----------



## askmohit (Aug 3, 2013)

> Well, if the status says "the case has been submitted to DIBP...", then Med is fine. I'm quite sure it's accessible by CO. No need to worry. Just need to wait for them to process your application.


On the Information sheet it says:

This health case has not yet been submitted to DIBP. The status of the individual examinations is listed below.


----------



## VincentDo (Nov 12, 2013)

askmohit said:


> Where can I find the case has been submitted to DIBP or the information sheet?


Log on to "My health declaration" account, click the link "Organise your health examinations", then "Print the information sheet"


----------



## VincentDo (Nov 12, 2013)

askmohit said:


> On the Information sheet it says: This health case has not yet been submitted to DIBP. The status of the individual examinations is listed below.


I can't see it. 

It's evident that the medical is not complete, the case is with the clinic still. Follow up with them to see if the case is referred


----------



## arrowakhil (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi Mohit,

I am facing the same Issue.
I went to Elbis Diagnostic for Medical Checkup.
My Medical Consultation report says incomplete.
How did you sort this out??

Regards,
Akhil


----------



## askmohit (Aug 3, 2013)

arrowakhil said:


> Hi Mohit,
> 
> I am facing the same Issue.
> I went to Elbis Diagnostic for Medical Checkup.
> ...


Hi Akhil, 

I still have to sort it out. But I am not sure what should I do.

Akhil, Its been how many days since you are facing this issue?

Thanks
Mohit


----------



## arrowakhil (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi Mohit,

We had been for medical check up last Friday and today I noticed that Elbit Diagnostics have uploaded some medical report which read Medical Consultation Incomplete.
I called up the doctor who did our medical check up, she said entire medical report is not uploaded yet and it will take 5 working days for them to upload the same.

Thanks,
Akhil


----------



## gs121995 (Mar 31, 2014)

*hey me with same proble*



askmohit said:


> My Hospital has uploaded the medical results. Now when I click on Organise your health examinations on my Immiaccount it shows that. Print Information letter.
> 
> But when i click on it. It shows the status as follows:
> For Me:
> ...


hey i also gone with medicals on 24 feb showing same status as urs
This health case has not yet been submitted to DIBP. The status of the individual examinations is listed below.
have u sort it out and please tell me too 
ahc called me they said that medical is not reflecting in thier system
and where u gone for medical in delhi max hospital or somewhere else and if u sort out that please give me messeage on my fb facebook.com/8445995000s


----------

